# ***OFFICIAL*** - Lyoto Machida vs. Tito Ortiz DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on the Light Heavyweight showdown between the undefeated Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida as he takes on UFC legend, "The Huntington Beach Bad Boy" Tito Ortiz in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*

P.S. *WAR TITO*

I've got some bets riding on this scrap! *DAMAGING* ground-n-pound from inside Machida's guard. Going to be lovely.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow Tito is obviously bigger but i hope Machida pull a UD or a sub..

*WAR LYOTO* !!!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Machida I like you and respect you but you are going down tonight buddy


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta rock out for my man TITO! Tito freaking brought me into this sport. He is awesome. Such a badass that doesn't give a ****. Sometimes he complains about money and shit, but damn I am gonna miss him. Lets go Tito, beat Lyoto's ass and shove it right in Dana's face.


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

Tito Ortiz by UD


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Couldnt Of Said It Better Myself War Hero


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

War Machida! He's going to avoid all of tito's takedowns and pick him apart, but if he does get taken down he's got some sick reversals and solid BJJ as well.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Tito is too strong for Lyoto; I' m telling you he's going to bully him throughout the fight.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Hoping for Ortiz to be back at his best.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

This fight will prove if Lyoto can handle a solid wrestler, and i think he can take this fight by Unanimous decision


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i gotta go with my man Machida im not really a huge fan of Tito. i think MAchida will take tito tot he ground and GnP him


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> i gotta go with my man Machida im not really a huge fan of Tito. i think MAchida will take tito tot he ground and GnP him


If there is gonna be some GNP in this fight. Tito is gonna be the one giving it.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I really hope Machida wins, he's one of my favourite fighters, but i just see tito getting a unanimous decision win. He looked good at the weigh in, like he'd been training hard for it. I think he'll be too strong for Machida unfortunately.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> I really hope Machida wins, he's one of my favourite fighters, but i just see tito getting a unanimous decision win. He looked good at the weigh in, like he'd been training hard for it. I think he'll be too strong for Machida unfortunately.


Tito always has good strength. It was funny when Ken sized him up and try and take him down, but Tito was picking him off the ground pushing back. :laugh:


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

i hope tito beats the holy hell out of him then walks in the crowd and kicks dana right in the nuts


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol machida via axe kick


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just glad this fight is finally happening so we can put this all to rest. 
Machida is the future of the UFC LHW division.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

I love both Tito and MAchida but I have to want it for Tito here...hes the veteran, and he needs this win far more than Machida to keep his career going...not to mention, to make Dana look like a dumb ass since he was the one who set the fight for him to lose it.

WAR TITO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Machida will dominate the standup and if/when it hits the ground, he will sweep Tito. He probably will not finish Tito, but I definitely see a UD for Machida.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Man look at at the people picking Lyoto. Tito will kick his ass...I hope


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going with Tito. I think now that he supposedly isnt injured he will be better then before. I don't think Machida will be able to handle his GnP and wrestling.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

Machida is a very intelligent fight and he can hang in there on his wits alone through 3 rounds. Tito will end up getting desperate and making a mistake, ie playing right into Machida's hands. . . and his feet, knees too, possibly elbows.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Going for my fav fight cause he is the future of the LHW division, Machida


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

nice job ... Machida takes round1 !


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW! that was one hell of a take down, and trapping tito's arm with his leg in side mount!!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely Lyoto's first round. Looks like it is going to stay this way until the end of the third. That's why I never bet against you, Lyoto.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like Tito was all talk, again. He let Machida dictate the pace of the fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that takedown by Machida at the end of the 1st round was nice. I don't see Tito winning at all.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

thats two for Machida... hes make Tito look like hes moving in slow mo... 
... and tito shows his frustration at the end of the 2nd


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

"He's f*&kin runnin all over the place!" - Tito on Machida. Not quite, Machida is just straight up dominating him. It's not running...he is just picking Tito apart, frustrating the hell out of him. Perfect opponent for DW to throw at him for his final fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> "He's f*&kin runnin all over the place!" - Tito on Machida. Not quite, Machida is just straight up dominating him. It's not running...he is just picking Tito apart.


He is and Tito is really mesmorized the way Soky was....i want Machida to ko tito.

WOw Machida almost finished it there and DAMN tito almiost wonw with that triangle lol/


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG how did that not get finished?!

30-27 Machida?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

that last one was close... i guess you might want to give it to Tito ... i dunno.. doesnt matter though ...
29 30 MD Machida I think


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Tito with a triangle! WTF?? that was close too that was pretty tight for a second.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, that was _so_ close. I can't believe Machida avoided that submission, that was deep.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> He is and Tito is really mesmorized the way Soky was....i want Machida to ko tito.
> 
> WOw Machida almost finished it there and DAMN tito almiost wonw with that triangle lol/


No kiddin!
wtf, triangle?!?! Machida was gassed


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy shit! I can't believe the triangle by Tito. Machida takes this though.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

Very impressed with Machida surviving that triangle, and how do you not love the knee to the liver.


----------



## darrell (Oct 27, 2006)

*ortiz vs machida spoilers*

looks like tito's dana's bitch now


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's fustrating to watch someone like Machida fight, congrats to him though.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

So long sucker! Take your cry baby BS someplace else.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumbs up to Lyoto. :thumbsup: Thumbs down to the people booing him. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang
i was hoping Tito would win. Tito definently didnt look stupid in this fight though. He tried and did his best.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

That triangle was unreal :thumbsup:

Congrats to Machida though, even though I wanted Tito to win.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


C'mon man...seriously?


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tito leaving is a huge blow to the UFC, easily one of the biggest draws in the company.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

attention said:


> No kiddin!
> wtf, triangle?!?! Machida was gassed


Att the end of the fight Lyoto was on top and Tito got a very nice triangle and transitioned to an armbar, and Machida defended it well and got back in guard.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Lyoto but I wasn't impressed in that fight...He didn't really do any damage at all:dunno:


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Against a striker, machida will be a deadman.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

smooth810 said:


> I'm a big fan of Lyoto but I wasn't impressed in that fight...He didn't really do any damage at all:dunno:


Did you see Tito's eye? Or that knee to the body? Or that take-down and GNP? Tito is a tough guy to stop, but I thought Lyoto put in as good an effort as it was going to get.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


yeah, why didnt he just stand still and let tito him 

i think that was the plan, Lyoto took tito outta his game plan, made him scramble, be reckless... 

give props where its due... sheesh

If anything, you should be pissed at Tito for not training/planning on Machida doing this... its not as if this is the first time Machida has fought in the UFC, and this is what he *always* does...

I think the complaint is against Tito for not having a Plan 'B'


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


He ran? Did you take a look at Tito's face after the fight? Did you see him crumple to the ground holding his ribs? Did you see him get taken down?

Seriously...

:confused03:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Honestly this fight didn't turn me on to Machida. I was really hoping to see a fight and it was not at all what I was hoping to see. He spent a good deal of the fight disengaging which is certainly his perogative and maybe even prudent but I would have loved to see Tito's last fight go off more like a fight than a technical hit and run type of deal. Tito good luck wherever you land and I look forward to seeing a fight with Machida that doesn't frustrate the hell out of me. On a personal level Machida is not easy to dislike but his style in the cage is NOT exciting, even against Tito.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


You're kidding right? He didn't run he was dodging Titos punches and making him really frustrated. Look at the damage he did to Tito.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Tito was totally humble, and respectful in his after fight interview, I hope he goes to Elite and does good there, but this fight showed how much the sport has moved on and he hasn't.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

> I'm a big fan of Lyoto but I wasn't impressed in that fight...He didn't really do any damage at all


That knee to the body made Tito grab himself and fall down to his back. Not to mention the cut earlier in the fight. 

I love Machida's style, he's like a ninja in there. Tito has a history of going downhill when he doesn't dominate early and Lyoto fought a very smart fight. His style is a counter striker, and in order to make that effective, he needs his opponent to come to him. He did just that and deserved the win.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Bisping2K7 said:


> Against a striker, machida will be a deadman.


Really? look what happen to Sokoudjou.

Machida has SICK kicks, wow.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> C'mon man...seriously?


Yes. People call it smart fighting, but its really boring. Other than that one liver kick he didn't do anything. If they fought straight up Tito could TKO that puss.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Props to Tito for one hell of an effort. Lyoto is one of the top 5 LHW's in the world and Tito wasn't really outclassed in anyway by Lyoto. It might have been 30-27 but it wasn't a onesided fight.

I'm no Tito fan but when he locked in that triangle I jumped up and was cheering.


The guy has a ton of heart and he tried his best to have an exicting fight and the effort he put in during the third IMO made it exicting. He walked in to that knee by trying to close the distance. Great act of class by Tito to in the post fight.


----------



## darrell (Oct 27, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> You're kidding right? He didn't run he was dodging Titos punches and making him really frustrated. Look at the damage he did to Tito.


lyoto is like a 205 pound anderson silva. its about time we saw a different side of martial arts then ju jitsu, muay thai, and wrestling.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Not everyone can enjoy watching Machida fight. I like it though, it is a great fighting style. He hardly gets damaged in his fights which means he can have a long, successful career.

Everyone likes to watch a brawl but how long can you keep that up before your body catches up to you?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Yes. People call it smart fighting, but its really boring. Other than that one liver kick he didn't do anything. If they fought straight up Tito could TKO that puss.


This is the stupidest post I've ever read. And I mean that in no disrespect, cause I really like you WarHERO, but did they not JUST get done fighting "straight up"?

How can you say Tito will TKO him in a fight literally right after they just fought and he got his ass handed to him?

:confused03:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Honestly this fight didn't turn me on to Machida. I was really hoping to see a fight and it was not at all what I was hoping to see. He spent a good deal of the fight disengaging which is certainly his perogative and maybe even prudent but I would have loved to see Tito's last fight go off more like a fight than a technical hit and run type of deal. Tito good luck wherever you land and I look forward to seeing a fight with Machida that doesn't frustrate the hell out of me. On a personal level Machida is not easy to dislike but his style in the cage is NOT exciting, even against Tito.


He engaged on 'his' terms... thats being smart.
You cant fault a guy for disengaging when he knows its not where he wants to see the fight go...
It becomes Titos fault for letting him 'disengage'.

When they did engage, it was when Machida wanted to and he got his shots off

Tito simply could not solve the Machida problem


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

god I wish I couldve seen this


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

W.H. you been drinking?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

darrell said:


> lyoto is like a 205 pound anderson silva. its about time we saw a different side of martial arts then ju jitsu, muay thai, and wrestling.


He has trained with him so I'd expect him to pick up a few things from him plus thats Machida's style anyway.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Yes. People call it smart fighting, but its really boring. Other than that one liver kick he didn't do anything. If they fought straight up Tito could TKO that puss.


It was Tito's job to make it into that kind of fight... but when he couldnt, he got frustrated.

Why didnt he move with him then? Why did Tito simply keep doing the same thing over and over again knowing full well it wasnt going to pay off? 

Tito's solution was to try to yell at him to stand still... good idea.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Haven't watched the fight yet... but WAR MACHIDA!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kds13 said:


> This is the stupidest post I've ever read. And I mean that in no disrespect, cause I really like you WarHERO, but did they not JUST get done fighting "straight up"?
> 
> How can you say Tito will TKO him in a fight literally right after they just fought and he got his ass handed to him?
> 
> :confused03:


lol I was thinking the same exact thing after I read that. Serious wtf moment. BTW, how do you guys think a fight between Machida and Rampage would go?!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Guys W.H. is upset one of his favorite fighters just lost can you blame him.


However W.H. calm down it's not like Machida was pulling a Tito against Wanderlei He was backing up to avoid punches.

Tito gave a great effort but it wasn't enough and that's not a huge knock on Tito since Sokky and Nakamara were owned by Machida.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

It may have been effective, but it wasn't excciting. I just can't be a fan of Machida. As an objective person in this fight, (not a fan of either guy) I was a little disappointed that I got what I expected. I thought this would take place but still didn't want to happen


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

darrell said:


> lyoto is like a 205 pound anderson silva. its about time we saw a different side of martial arts then ju jitsu, muay thai, and wrestling.


How can you compare Lyoto to Anderson Silva, when Lyoto beats people soundly, and Anderson simply demolishes and smashes peoples faces in.

Lyoto has yet to beat anyone into submission in any of his UFC fights.

The only thing which connects the two fighters are their ability to avoid damage, but Anderson is by leaps and bounds a better striker.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry guys. Tito is like my favorite of all time. I am just pissed he lost. I shouldn't post when I drink like this. I can post right, but I seem to not think straight. Sorry just made me mad. Congrats Lyoto.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope I never have to watch Machida fight again. He thinks he's fighting in a Karate point system match. I just hate watching him fight. Of course he frustrates his opponents, all he does is run...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Sorry guys. Tito is like my favorite of all time. I am just pissed he lost. I shouldn't post when I drink like this. I can post right, but I seem to not think straight. Sorry just made me mad. Congrats Lyoto.


It's cool and understandable. I was mad he lost too I wanted him to win.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> It's cool and understandable. I was mad he lost too I wanted him to win.


I am going to be mad if he leaves the UFC. I want him to stay.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Me too I think he could still do pretty good but sadly I think he's gonna end up leaving.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Not impressed with Lyoto. He is strong, but what a *****. He ran like a little bitch. I'm not happy with him at all. Tito had him, but thats how it goes. Lyoto is a bitch. What a puss.


Ortiz didnt have anything and i mean ANYTHING on lyoto. Your statement is bordeline stupid. Only thing Tito got was the sub. attempt that lyoto escaped. ortiz looked like the hunchback trying to find his bell while lyoto kicked him around making the search impossible. ANY statement claiming that ortiz should have won this......no actually im not gonna go there just watch the fight


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

It was only boring to most people because Tito couldn't figure out a way to get inside effectively and work his GnP. Definately gotta give Tito props for the Triangle/Arm Bar attempt out of left field. 
I won't really miss Tito that much as he hasn't really done anything exciting lately, but he did give us some great fights over the years. 

As for Machida, with this performance combined with his against Sokky and Sokky's performance tonight, he definately catapults up the LHW list. Sokky looked great against Nak who's a tough dude and looked terrible against Lyoto. I'd like to see Lyoto get in there with Wandi or Chuck for his next fight.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

norway1 said:


> Ortiz didnt have anything and i mean ANYTHING on lyoto. Your statement is bordeline stupid. Only thing Tito got was the sub. attempt that lyoto escaped. ortiz looked like the hunchback trying to find his bell while lyoto kicked him around making the search impossible. ANY statement claiming that ortiz should have won this......no actually im not gonna go there just watch the fight


He already explained why he reacted like that, no need to keep ragging on him.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> It was only boring to most people because Tito couldn't figure out a way to get inside effectively and work his GnP. Definately gotta give Tito props for the Triangle/Arm Bar attempt out of left field.
> I won't really miss Tito that much as he hasn't really done anything exciting lately, but he did give us some great fights over the years.
> 
> As for Machida, with this performance combined with his against Sokky and Sokky's performance tonight, he definately catapults up the LHW list. Sokky looked great against Nak who's a tough dude and looked terrible against Lyoto. I'd like to see Lyoto get in there with Wandi or Chuck for his next fight.



machida would be a HORRIBLE matchup for Liddell


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Lyoto is frikkin awesome. Tito had nothing on him. Amazing fight IMO. Absolutely Amazing. The guy moved his whole body out of the way and Tito shot PAST HIM. He was also quick enough to move his entire body out of the way of strikes.

I don't know how you guys find him boring. The guy is amazing.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Bisping2K7 said:


> Against a striker, machida will be a deadman.


Uhhh.... Rich Franklin?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WarHERO.... What happened bro..lol


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think that they are going to be protecting anyone if that's what you meant by matching him up with Liddell. That division is too deep to pick and choose champs. Look at Wandi against Jardine, doesn't make a whole lot of sense on paper with Liddell losing to Keith and beating Wandi.

I was just throwing out names of top level guys in the LHW division. Now that he's beat Tito, he's ready for the next level. Rampage and Forrest are tied up and Shogun is hurt, that's why I came up with Chuck and Wandi.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

List of Lyotos victims

Strikers: Soukojou, Heath, Franklin, Greco, Bonnar
Ground Fighters: Hogar, Penn, Ortiz

thats not even complete


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The most shocking thing in that fight was Tito Ortiz nearly winning via triangle choke. Unbelievable, my hat's off to him. Lyoto just proved once again that he's a nightmare match-up for almost everyone.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was disappointed. I wish that Tito would have been more aggressive earlier in the fight. You always run the risk of being countered, but Tito was frustrated because Machida kept running away - Well, Tito didn't really go after him at all. I hoped for something better from Tito, but Machida is a very smart fighter. I don't like watching him, I don't like him, but he's smart.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that was sick i was having a beer and like wooo lyoto has this in the JESUS MOTHER OF CHRIST!!! and started praying lyoto would get out of it. props to tito that was a first


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

why people think that machida is running away? and worst is, they are comparing him to starnes.. its his style, and win most of his fight by moving and looking for an opening(not running away).. he shows striking moves that shouldnt work in an actual fight..


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

First of all, WOW what an amazing fight. I love watching Machida. He does NOT run away. Running away includes not fighting back. Machida jumped in, landed some great kicks and some great punches and backed off. He _dodges_ Tito's strikes instead of blocking them and there is definitely nothing wrong with that. He's a great fighter and amazing to watch imo (of course I can understand why people find him boring too though).

But yeah Lotus, that triangle. I almost pooped myself on that one.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

capt_america said:


> why people think that machida is running away? and worst is, they are comparing him to starnes.. its his style, and win most of his fight by moving and looking for an opening(not running away).. he shows striking moves that shouldnt work in an actual fight..


Yeah I don't get why people were thinking Lyoto was running away it is just his style and it frustrated Tito. I jumped up screaming when Tito got that triangle choke, and flame me if you want but I still think Tito can still do some good things in the division.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I was ******* scared when Tito got that triangle/armbar locked tight, I honestly thought Machida was done for :confused05:


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wow, just wow!*

There are a lot of great posts in the thread! That fight was amazing. I was really excited to see what would happen when Machida got confronted with an explosive, agressive fighter like Ortiz. I agree with the opinion that the sport has grown beyond him a little bit, but when he is motivated enough, He will always be a real fight for anybody. I mean he was getting completely outclassed and frustrated by one of the absolute best that the new breed of fighters had to offer, and he still fought like he knew he could win. there were times when he threatened Machida more than anyone else has so far, and that triangle/armbar was freakin' beatifull! He would have submitted 99% of the LHW divihon with that attempt. As much as I would have thought it was the wrong out come, I was really impressed by how close he came to winning after being so brutally owned by that knee and what it led to.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Javelin said:


> I was ******* scared when Tito got that triangle/armbar locked tight, I honestly thought Machida was done for :confused05:


yeah I was saying holy sh#$ he may have just blown it. Lyoto had a good game plan for this fight, he did exactly what he had to win, and that knee was awesome.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Bravo to Lyoto, he obviously has s style going that people can't get use to. Obviously strong. But he is boring as hell to watch! of his 13 fights, 9 of them have gone the full 3 rounds to decision. SO 4 out of 13 fights he has finished. All just stick and move. That was such a boring fight, I started to feel like I was watching a Tim Sylvia fight...

I was expecting Tito to be WAY more aggressive than he was. And that is probably one of the reasons he lost.


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

I should Say up front that I am a HUGE Machida fan. I think he is amazing, and that he reprsents something very special. Before the UFC and things like it existed, we fantasized about what would happen if the best martial artists in different styles faught real fights. It is the premise of a million great martail arts movies. In all of those movie tournaments, there were a lot of fighters that were dishonerable, or in it for the wrong reasons, but there would always be one "pure" martail artist, who embraced the spiritual aspects of the arts as much as the violent aspects.that character would always prevail.Lyoto Machida is that character.He is the only real, true, martail artist in the traditonal sense, that has succeeded in the ufc, since it grew beyond the Tank Abbot/Kimo era.
I know it makes for some weird, frustrating fights to watch for a lot of people, But it is incredibly effective. Tonight proved to me that he is for real, in that his Kung fu really is the best. Someone said he is just not a good matchup for anybody, and that is really the way it is. He is going to have a monsterous, couture/Ortiz sized career and legacy in the octagon,maybe even bigger If they don't purposely marginalize him. He could be a big influence in the sports future.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

After round one Machida was officially the sh*t!

This fight was very interesting, because like all of Machida's fights it is different. The knee to the liver, the rockin' triangle attempt by Tito that made me want to crap my pants (serious respect to Tito for it man) and all the leg kicks and fakes thrown by Machida and the freakin TAKEDOWN! But Machida looked a bit tired there in the end. 

Also, a really awesome quote: 

"I was thinking I'm gonna die, but I'm not gonna tap" - Machida

EDIT: And by the way, I think Machida's fights are awesome. They should in fact be classified as art.


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy sh!#! He said that? That seals the deal.Machida is unreal.When he says that, you actually believe him.raise01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man, what a fight. I really though Tito had it in the end but Machida held for the win. incredible.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Machida's style is the future of MMA. Machida fully utilizes his skills inside an octagon and earns a win with the least risk. That is the ultimate game plan.
Early knock outs like the Carwin vs Wellisch and Silva vs Jardine are good to watch but do not contain the technical prowess and control that you see in a Machida fight. As MMA evolves we will see less and less quick KO's and a transition toward Machida's safe and technical style.


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you and I are on the same page, joppp. When Machida stuffed the second or third TD attempt in a row, I saw that he just owned Tito completely. Tito could have fought him 5 times without figuring out how to beat him. I never saw him manhandle someone bg like that before. He tossed tito like a punk every time tito tried to take him down with a trip or push him into the cage. It seems like there is no style in the ufc that can defeat his.He beat the Smotherer (Nakamura),the knock out artist(Sokky), All around striker/wrestleler (Frankiln) and the explosive, traditional GnP master(Ortiz) all prety easily. His biggest challege was definitely Ortiz and that was mainly due to an incredible lust to win ths fight on Ortizes part.


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

And BTW big props to the OLD Tito for showing up for a farewell performance! He may have been a little obsolete,but at least he was back. I think we all forget what a dominant force he was for his time in his prime, nowthat we are witnessing his "vegas Elvis" years.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

didnt watch this fight cause of some internet issues. So Tito lost? didnt want to see him leave the UFC with a lost but oh well. I heard he almost got a submiteed Machida with a triangle choke? damn!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Machida's style is the future of MMA. Machida fully utilizes his skills inside an octagon and earns a win with the least risk. That is the ultimate game plan.
> Early knock outs like the Carwin vs Wellisch and Silva vs Jardine are good to watch but do not contain the technical prowess and control that you see in a Machida fight. As MMA evolves we will see less and less quick KO's and a transition toward Machida's safe and technical style.


If his style is the future of MMA I will stop watching. If Machida was matched up with someone with the same style there wouldn't even be a punch thrown. I think you are 100% wrong in your whole post.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite part about this whole thing was that Lyoto said that he wanted to knock Tito out...he sure accomplished that alright :sarcastic12:

Seriously, there is nothing I found exciting about Lyoto in that fight...at all. I know some of you want Lyoto to be the king of the universe but jesus goddamn, he is freakin boring to watch.

:thumbsdown: For Lyoto. He may win and all that other jargin but he won't count on my finacial support in PPV events.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> :thumbsdown: For Lyoto. He may win and all that other jargin but he won't count on my finacial support in PPV events.


Well, I'm assuming you bought this PPV, so your financial support will be included for this event that he was in.

Also, he may not have knocked Tito out, but he made him look like a fool and he also is one of the few fighters to knocked Tito flat on his ass. That was a nice Knee to his body.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Seeing Machida fight is like watching Kalib Starnes. Running away the whole fight so he doesn't get hit.


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought the fight was great. It had some slow moments, but I still enjoyed watching Lyoto confused the hell out of Tito. From stuffing his takedowns, evading him at times, to taking Tito down himself. Nice kicks were thrown that you rarely see in MMA and an excellent 3rd round that both fighters had a chance to finish and win. In addition, we had the best to happen during the fight, seeing the ref fall


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Seeing Machida fight is like watching Kalib Starnes. Running away the whole fight so he doesn't get hit.


Yeah, because the point of MMA is to stand there and let the guy pound on your face :sarcastic12: Did you not see Tito's face?


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Seeing Machida fight is like watching Kalib Starnes. Running away the whole fight so he doesn't get hit.


Except Tito took quite a bit of punishment. I don't understand how people can possibly compare Machida to Starnes. Evading and dodging is no where near the same as running away. Now I can understand how people will find it boring, but for Christ's sake, Machida was the _aggressor_ in this fight. And how that is like Starnes is beyond me.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Except Tito took quite a bit of punishment. I don't understand how people can possibly compare Machida to Starnes. Evading and dodging is no where near the same as running away. Now I can understand how people will find it boring, but for Christ's sake, *Machida was the aggressor* in this fight. And how that is like Starnes is beyond me.


*That is what I find sad.* If Lyoto's style is the future, then they'll need to add on more rounds or make PPV longer... I don't want to watch a guy dance around to a decision time and time again, sorry.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Except Tito took quite a bit of punishment. I don't understand how people can possibly compare Machida to Starnes. Evading and dodging is no where near the same as running away. Now I can understand how people will find it boring, but for Christ's sake, Machida was the _aggressor_ in this fight. And how that is like Starnes is beyond me.


If you thought Machida was the aggressor you were obviously watching a different fight than me.


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> That is what I find sad. If Lyoto's style is the future, then they'll need to add on more rounds or make PPV longer... *I don't want to watch a guy dance around to a decision time and time again *, sorry.


That's more of Rashad Evans. Most of Lyoto's fights, he usually has an opportunity to finish it. But usually comes up short due to time left on the round or he lacks the KO power to finish his injured opponent. I think that's his only flaw not being able to finish his opponents when they are hurt.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

js9234 said:


> If you thought Machida was the aggressor you were obviously watching a different fight than me.


There's a difference between being the agressor and being aggressive. Most people associate aggressor with aggressive but they are not the same thing. Machida was definitely NOT aggressive, but he was the aggressor. To be the aggressor, you must be the one to initiate any kind of attack, and while Machida did do some counter attacking, most of his kicks and punches were the initiators. That does indeed make him the aggressor of the fight.

Could Machida have been more aggressive in the fight? Of course
Could he have possibly finished Tito earlier? I would say yes, but that's a tough one to tell
Did he gain a lot of fans? Most likely not

These are all things I acknowledge but the fact still remains that he initiated a lot of attacks.

And this fight wasn't like a lay n pray or a Starnes fiasco since Tito did take a _considerable_ amount of damage. Look at his face, that huge liver shot, the hammers at the end of round 1, and most of all, his left leg.

And if people don't want to watch him because he's boring...then don't.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Running away? *HAH*
*
FEEBLE *​


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

js9234 said:


> I hope I never have to watch Machida fight again. He thinks he's fighting in a Karate point system match. I just hate watching him fight. Of course he frustrates his opponents, all he does is run...


Hey, it's gotten him victories over many top fighters, sound victories as well.

And I thought Lyoto did actually make an attempt at finishing the fight when he got Tito down with that liver shot, only Tito was able to recover - mainly to him not actually being rocked.

Did anyone else notice the ref (forgot name) slip and completely roll over? That sh*t was random and hilarious.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think Lyoto was exactly running away, but come on now. You eventually got to exchange with eachother.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Hey, it's gotten him victories over many top fighters, sound victories as well.[/QUOTE
> 
> The only one he really beat was Franklin and Sokodjou and I'm not impressed by Sokodjou, he has what 5 MMA fights? He BARELY beat a LW BJ Penn and ran from Tito for 15 min... He will be remembered for being the most boring MMA fighter in history. I actually think the guy has skills but he's scared to get hit.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The thing that I don't get is some dudes find Lyoto exciting and thats fine I suppose, each to their own right. But what I don't understand is what those same dudes would find boring? 

Seriously now, and what were these same dudes feeling when Sliva took on Liddell back at 79? Or when Lesnar squared off with Mir? Those were exciting matches man let me tell ya.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

he(machida reminds me of a Howard Jones or Chris byrd of boxing. ery effective style but boring as hell to watch. He will not be champion and that is not the new style of mma. thats a ridiculous statement. If machida fought another machida would their be a fight?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This is the last time I am posting on here when my favorite fighter is fighting and I am hammered. Sorry to who ever I pissed off. I made myself look like a ass.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I dunno, I saw Machida hit Tito several times. Not sure how he was "running" from him at all.

Did he avoid the takedowns and spin out of the clinch? Yeah. So he's not Randy Couture, that's all. 

He freakin' dominated Tito for three rounds.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> The thing that I don't get is some dudes find Lyoto exciting and thats fine I suppose, each to their own right. But what I don't understand is what those same dudes would find boring?
> 
> Seriously now, and what were these same dudes feeling when Sliva took on Liddell back at 79? Or when Lesnar squared off with Mir? Those were exciting matches man let me tell ya.


I don't find him exciting, i find him very entertaining.
It's like comparing a drama to an action movie.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, some of you guys need to watch bar fights or something. So Lyoto doesn't go out and try to slug it out with guys for 3 rounds. Big ******* deal. Let's fight like Jardine does and get knocked the **** out every other fight. That'll get yuh wins. Did Jardine not get outta dodge when Chuck was throwing flurries at him? 

And the other guy ragging on him with the Ace avatar, did he not knock out Franklin? He stood with him and messed him up. How does he run? He side steps out of the way and he stand right in front of his opponents with the intention of counter punching or setting up the counter punch/kick with leg kicks. Did you guys not see him throw jumping low then high kicks? WTF do you want? All out barnyard swing fights and whoever is the first to land one wins? That gets kinda old quick.

To say he runs is retarded. YOU guys must've been the ones watching a different fight.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

js9234 said:


> The only one he really beat was Franklin and Sokodjou and I'm not impressed by Sokodjou, he has what 5 MMA fights? He BARELY beat a LW BJ Penn and ran from Tito for 15 min... He will be remembered for being the most boring MMA fighter in history. I actually think the guy has skills but he's scared to get hit.


Couture barely beat an injured Sylvia too, he should be stripped of the HW title... right?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Danomac said:


> Wow, some of you guys need to watch bar fights or something. So Lyoto doesn't go out and try to slug it out with guys for 3 rounds. Big ******* deal. Let's fight like Jardine does and get knocked the **** out every other fight. That'll get yuh wins. Did Jardine not get outta dodge when Chuck was throwing flurries at him?
> 
> And the other guy ragging on him with the Ace avatar, did he not knock out Franklin? He stood with him and messed him up. How does he run? He side steps out of the way and he stand right in front of his opponents with the intention of counter punching or setting up the counter punch/kick with leg kicks. Did you guys not see him throw jumping low then high kicks? WTF do you want? All out barnyard swing fights and whoever is the first to land one wins? That gets kinda old quick.
> 
> To say he runs is retarded. YOU guys must've been the ones watching a different fight.


Why don't you re-read my post smart guy but anyways. I got neg repped for giving my opinion so you Machida nutthuggers can go suck his balls and watch his boring fights.


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

i guess making your opponent fall asleep is a good style


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

masthrrck said:


> i guess making your opponent fall asleep is a good style


How about busting his face open? Seemed to work well last night.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^ beer....blood....cavman....I WANT KOs cuz REAL mma sucks


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> The thing that I don't get is some dudes find Lyoto exciting and thats fine I suppose, each to their own right. But what I don't understand is what those same dudes would find boring?
> 
> Seriously now, and what were these same dudes feeling when Sliva took on Liddell back at 79? Or when Lesnar squared off with Mir? Those were exciting matches man let me tell ya.


I thought Silva vs Liddell was boring and a bad fight. Who wants to see Chuck Liddell back pedal and go for takedowns in the 3rd? I'd rather see Lyoto kneeing the shit out of Tito's ribs.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Did you see Tito's eye? Or that knee to the body? Or that take-down and GNP? Tito is a tough guy to stop, but I thought Lyoto put in as good an effort as it was going to get.


Gave you a neg rep for neg repping me for giving my opinion on a FORUM. I hate Lyotos style and think it's boring, my opinion, that's why you come on a forum to discuss and see other people opinion and point of view.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

Lyoto was boring in this fight, did he say " I want to knock him out?"

I felt bad for Tito cos he wanted to punch and get punched, but this guy pulled the mayweather on him...pop shots here and there. The only thing he landed was that big knee and if tito wouldnt had rushed him desoerately he would have never landed anythign significant. 

He needs to redeem himself otherwise we are going to have another tim silvia. *vomit*


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SEANV said:


> Lyoto was boring in this fight, did he say " I want to knock him out?"
> 
> I felt bad for Tito cos he wanted to punch and get punched, but this guy pulled the mayweather on him...pop shots here and there. The only thing he landed was that big knee and if tito wouldnt had rushed him desoerately he would have never landed anythign significant.
> 
> He needs to redeem himself otherwise we are going to have another tim silvia. *vomit*


Well, tim sylvia is a good fighter, who's fun to watch, sounds good by me :thumb02:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

js9234 said:


> If his style is the future of MMA I will stop watching. If Machida was matched up with someone with the same style there wouldn't even be a punch thrown. I think you are 100% wrong in your whole post.


All I can tell you is to watch the fight again. That might make you change your mind. 
However, I get the feeling that you are the type of MMA fan that is still fixated on the brutality and recklessness that was a hallmark of the early days of UFC. Only fountains of blood or savage KO's can satisfy your primal urges. Basically you appreciate violence over skill, athleticism and intelligence. 
There is no denying that Machida fought a great tactical fight and earned a win via the path of least resistance which was to keep the fight standing and out strike Ortiz from range. Remember that a Decision win is just as much of a win as a KO. 
If you can get over your bloodlust then you will discover a very interesting and exciting fighter in Machida.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

RushFan said:


> All I can tell you is to watch the fight again. That might make you change your mind.
> However, I get the feeling that you are the type of MMA fan that is still fixated on the brutality and recklessness that was a hallmark of the early days of UFC. Only fountains of blood or savage KO's can satisfy your primal urges. Basically you appreciate violence over skill, athleticism and intelligence.
> There is no denying that Machida fought a great tactical fight and earned a win via the path of least resistance which was to keep the fight standing and out strike Ortiz from range. Remember that a Decision win is just as much of a win as a KO.
> If you can get over your bloodlust then you will discover a very interesting and exciting fighter in Machida.


You're an idiot and have NO clue what you're talking about. Has nothing to do with bloodlust or brutality smart guy. However I get the feeling you have NO clue about anything so go reply to someone elses post when you get a clue. I don't like Machida's fighting style. Who ******* cares except for Machida nutthugging bitches. If I don't like his fighting style then listening to your ignorant post telling me who I am sure as hell isn't gonna change my mind. It's my opinion on a fighter, so the guys that love Machida that is your opinion too. I don't care either way.


----------

